# My weight loss diet



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been eating a diet aimed at weight loss for about 5/6 weeks now. I have lost weight from my stomach, chest and back but feel like it has slowed down a little.

For the last 2 weeks I have been taking 1 grenade tablet upon waking 1hour before breakfast.

Below is what I have eaten this past week + training undertaken.

Monday

1 - 3eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2 125g cooked rice (from mircowave packet contained 24.2g carbs not usual carb sauce) 250g mince - onion mushroom, 50g cheese 1/4 dolmio jar for sauce

3 - 200g sweet pot, 250g chichek breast, brocoli

4 - (before bed) 250g chicken breast, 25g almond, 25g cashew nuts

5 - 2 scoop protein PWO

This comes to 2754 calories not including the onions mushroom etc in meal 2 and broccoli in meal 3. Minus the 465 cals on the incline walker it is 2289. Minus from this the cals burnt during chest training (I only do 4 exercises 3 working sets in each). Is this too many calories for me to cut on?

Training - Chest training + 40mins incline walk - 465 kcals

Tuesday

1 - 3eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2 - 250g chicken, 50g brown rice, brocoli

3 - 250g chicken, 50g brown rice, brocoli

4 - (before bed) 250g mince, onion peppers tomato 50g cheese 1/4 jar dolmio sauce

Training - 15mins uphill walk 200kcals(found hard maintaining heart rate so moved over to bike) + 25mins bike 200kcal

Wednesday

1 - 3eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2 - 200g sweet pot, tin tuna, med banana light salad cream

3 - 250 - 300g mince onion peppers 1/4 jar dolmio sauce

4 - 250g mince onion peppers tomasto 1/4 jar dolmio sauce, 50g cheese

5 - 2 scoop protein PWO

Training - Shoulder Workout + 40min xtrainer 650 kcals

Thursday

1 - 3eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2 - 200g sweet pot, 1/2 tin tuna, 100g ham

3 - 290g chicken onion tomato mushroom pepepers alot of brocoli and green beams, 50g brown rice, 1/4 jar madras sauce

4 - 290g chicken, onion tomato mushroom peppers corriander 1/4 jar madras sauce

5 - post cardio apple, post meal 3 protein bar choc marshmellow flavour (felt cravings bad!)

1 can diet coke

Training - 40min bike - 457 kcals

Friday

1 - 3eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2 - 200g sweet pot, 1/2 tin tuna, 100g cheese 2 tomatoes

3 - 200g sweet pot, 300g beef steak, brocoli green beans

4 - 280g chicken, 25g almonds, 25g cashew nuts

5 - PWO protein shake 2 scoops

5 pints of diet coke (went pub with mates drank diet coke)

Saturday

1 - 3 eggs 2 toast (white bread - was all my mate had in)

2 - 200g sweet pot, 280g chicken, 50g cheese

3 - 300-350g mince, 50g spagetti, onion mushroom peppers tomatos 1/4 jar sauce

4 - 1 scoop protein, 25g cashew, 25g almonds

(meal 4 slightly small as meal 3 was a bigone!)

Training - Complete rest

Today

1 - 2eggs, 50g cheese, 2 wholemeal toast

2 - myprotein MRP, 2 wholemeal toast with thick peanut butter (

3 - Cheat for rest of day - Have just bought a worrying amount of chocolate + cakes + crisps + dominos or kfc tonight.

Training - quick ab work and 40mins on bike 428 kcals

Today would generally be my cheat day when I would first 2 / 3 meals healthy then from about 3pm eat whatever and how much of any sh1t I want until I go to bed. Diet would then resume in a similar fassion monday morning.

This is a diet I have been sticking too, it is not too radical but I do get some serious cravings throughout the week and struggle but generally stict to it. I have lost about 1 stone so far so I know its working but would like some advice on how to tweak it a little to go on from now.

My weight this morning post **** n sh1t was a tad under 14stone. thats about 1lb down from last week.

EDIT - This morning I worked out monday's calories intake to see how high it was, higher than I expected. From today I am going to record calories, protein, carbs and fat in order to hit 500 cals under maintainence. Going to now work out what that is


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

no tips for the next few weeks?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I have just worked out that at 90kg 6ft 3 with a moderate (sport 3/4times a week) I need 2814 calories a day. In order to cut I will aim for 80% of this = 2250 calories.

Last monday I consumed 2754 calories but burnt off PWO 465 leaving me with 2289 calories. Minus from this the energy used during my weight training (unknown amount).

To me the calories from monday seem ok, haven't worked out the p/c/f but will be doing that from today onwards. I have been eating alot of good fat foods such as nuts and eggs due to the fact my carb intake has been relavtively low (for me anyway). I am debating whether to reduce this fat intake and increase carbs to fill in the calories. I would rather not increase protein and I beleive I am allready getting sufficient amounts.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday 13th April:

Upon waking - 1 grenade tablet with water

3 eggs 2 brown toast: kcals 473 p 32.6 c 34.8 f 22.5 (6.3 saturate)

PWO shake: c 196 p 39.3 c 3 f 3.5 (0sat)

250g chicken 50g brown rice broccoli green beans: 453 p 62 c 38.5 f 5.75 (1.5)

250g chicken 50g brown rice broccoli green beans: kcals 453 p 62 c 38.5 f 5.75 (1.5)

250g turkey mince 50g cheese: kcals 626 p 57 c 3.3 f 41.75 (18)

After meal one I trained. Leg training. 4 exercises each with warm up and 3 working sets. PWO cardio 45mins bike maintaining around 130 bpm burnt 480 kcals.

Monday Totals:

kcals eaten: 2201

kcals burnt PWO: 480

kcals remaining: 1721

protein: 252.9g

carbs: 118.1g

fat (saturates): 79.25 (27.3)

Water is consumed easily in excess of 2L from plain water / tea / occasional diet coke can

This makes me feel like my calories are a little low, considering I should be eating around 2700 for BMR then burning 500ish to aid fat loss - leaving roughly 2200 kcals. However I am about 500kcals short of this.

Since fat loss has been taking place I would feel wierd adding another meal to get my calories up.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

I would ditch the cheese, and do your cardio on an empty stomach

I followed a low carb diet and high cardio for 10 week and lost 20lbs, stick at a good diet and keep the cardio in, make sure to get enough protein and rest


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Cut back on the carbs as much as you can.

They make you hold water as well as promoting insulin spikes depending on their GI.

I wouldn't worry about cheese at all personally.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday:

Grenade x 1 tablet taken upon waking

1: 3 eggs 2 wholemeal toast

kcals 473 p 32.6 c 34.8 f 22.5 (6.3saturates)

2: 200g sweet pot 140g ham 50g cheese

kcals 557 kcals p 49.6 c 41 f 21.8 (11)

3: 250g chicken 50g brown pasta sauce broccoli green beans tomatoes mushrooms

kcals 786 p 88.75 c 58.5 (19sugars) f 34.75 (16.75)

4: 250g chicken sauce broccoli green beams tomatoes mushroom 50g cheese

kcals 824.75 p 94.5 c 2 f 46.5 (25)

Totals for today

kcals 2640.5

protein 265.45

carbs 136.3 (25sugars)

fats 125.55 (59saturates)

This does not include broccoli green beans tomatoes mushrooms as I am not weighing etc these.

I think my fat intake especially saturating fat intake might be a little high. My protein is high.

The sauce I used today for my two chicken meals contained alot of fat and carbs. I will be trying to find a better alternative.

At the gym today I did some upper ab work and then 45mins on the bike maintaining bpm above 130. This burnt 480 kcals. This leaves me with kcals of 2160.5 kcals. This is close enough to my target of 2250 for me.

I am a little worried my food values may me a little off ( more protein / kcals per meal than I was expecting). I am using the packaging when available or nutritionaldata.com.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Liam said:


> Tuesday:
> 
> Grenade x 1 tablet taken upon waking
> 
> ...


Add some green tea im taking it at the min and seems to help when cutting!

This is my idea :whistling:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Big Scouse said:


> Add some green tea im taking it at the min and seems to help when cutting!
> 
> This is my idea :whistling:


Thanks. I take the grenade in the morning and although I don't feel any different I am not going to increase it. Due to the massive caffine and stims in this I am reluctant to use anything such as green tea on a regular basis, although I have been having the occasional one every few days.

Just to add, water intake has been good again through plain water and cups of (normal) tea


----------



## cyber123 (Apr 15, 2009)

A well-balanced and nutritious diet can promote weight loss and happiness. it also stick away from ertain diseases.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Laim, if that is you in your avi and it's recent - then why are you cutting? You look pretty lean already to me. Surely adding lean mass should be your goal. JMO.

If you are looking at cutting - then cut out the tomatoes and the sauces - far too much sugar and they are a high GI generally. And why only 4 meals + PWO? I'd look at upping this to 6 and splitting up the meals to retain the kcals.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Liam said:


> Thanks. I take the grenade in the morning and although I don't feel any different I am not going to increase it. Due to the massive caffine and stims in this I am reluctant to use anything such as green tea on a regular basis, although I have been having the occasional one every few days.


Why? Green Tea is low in caffeine (hell, even get zero caffeine) - green tea is useful in the form of other aspects rather than just being a stimulant.

I use 4 cups of green tea everyday when dieting and usually 1 or 2 regardless.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146#healthbenefits


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

invisiblekid said:


> Laim, if that is you in your avi and it's recent - then why are you cutting? You look pretty lean already to me. Surely adding lean mass should be your goal. JMO.
> 
> If you are looking at cutting - then cut out the tomatoes and the sauces - far too much sugar and they are a high GI generally. And why only 4 meals + PWO? I'd look at upping this to 6 and splitting up the meals to retain the kcals.


Yes it is me and fairly recent. I am leanish as said have lost about 1 stone but not happy yet. Feel there is still too much fat on my stomach, around my waist and my legs. Would like another 6lbs of fat to come off and re-think my situation then.

The sauces are an issue and there is alot of sugars and fats in them, I tend to only have them with my evening and prebed meal. I will try and cut this down / use a healthier alternative (any ideas?)

Thanks for the heads up on green tea, just put the kettle on :beer:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Wednesday: 1 grenade tablet taken upon waking

1: 3eggs 2 toast

kcals 473 p 32.6 c 34.8 f 22.5 (6.3)

2: 200g sweet potatoe tin tuna light mayo sweetcorn

kcals 370 p 38.06 c 43(14sugars) f 2.04 (0.5sat)

3: PWO shake 2 scoop protein

kcals 196 p 39.3 c 3 f 3.5

4: 275g chicken 50g brown pasta 1/4 jar dolmio sauce onion mushroom

kcals 736.5 p 100.7 c 40.8 (8.75) f 18 (4.05)

5: 275g chicken dolmio sauce onion mushroom 50g cheese

kcals 775 p 106.45 c 11.825 (8.75) f 33.75 (14.3)

Totals

Not including sweetcorn, onion, mushroom nutritional data

kcals 2450.5 p 312.11 c 133.425 (31sugars) f 79.75 (25.15)

Training today was chest, 4 exercises 3 working sets in each. PWO cardio 45min bike bpm kept 128-140, 490 kcals burnt.

Leaves me with 2060.5 kcals for the day.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi mate - if you want to get some green tea down you go for the clipper strawberry flavour. It's delicious.

A little tip - don't let the kettle boil, knock it off just as it starts to boil. Boiling water will make the tea bitter.

In terms of sauces - where's the problem? Is it taste, texture, dry food that you can't get along with?

I mean, on a lean (off season) bulk style diet a curry once or twice a week isn't going to do much harm, but I can't see you losing any fat with the amount you've consumed in the diet posted above.

I use dry seasoning on my chicken and whack it on the foreman for a few minutes. I cut it up in to decent size chunks so that the pieces stay moist, but aren't undercooked. As soon as the pink is gone from the centre I take it straight off.

I eat my chicken with broccoli and/or rice. I usually mix a little mustard or BBQ sauce through my rice - but not a great deal - just enough to flavour.

A diet I've seen used on a carb cycling diet is:

Boiled chicken, basmati rice steamed with 1/4 can of plum tomatoes mixed through and broccoli. This way you get a nice moist rice and low(ish) sugar content.

You can do whatever you must to make your food palatable, but at the end of the day you've just gotta get it down you. When I diet and my chicken is dry and I'm eating it with broccoli it can take 20 mins to eat it all - and I often wash it down with mouthfuls of water - but it's just gotta be done.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess its just I enjoy having sauce with the rice/pasta and it adds to the taste, gives a sweetness (lol.. the sugar...) I occasionally have chicken with pepper / lemon juice on, brown rice mixed with mustard and broccoli and green beans, will start having this more often. Will try and avoid the sauces from tomorrow.

Thanks for the green tea tip, I may try what I read Con does: something like 10 green tea bags in 3L of water left to stew over night and then sip throughout the next day.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Liam said:


> I guess its just I enjoy having sauce with the rice/pasta and it adds to the taste, gives a sweetness (lol.. the sugar...) I occasionally have chicken with pepper / lemon juice on, brown rice mixed with mustard and broccoli and green beans, will start having this more often. Will try and avoid the sauces from tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the green tea tip, I may try what I read Con does: something like 10 green tea bags in 3L of water left to stew over night and then sip throughout the next day.


I posted something similar to that a few months ago as I used to do this - I add ice too.

I always use flavoured green tea as cold unflavoured tastes like ar$e (apparently)


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, how many tea bags / L or water would you suggest for trying it for a few days


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thursday: 1 grenade tab taken upon waking

5 green tea bags in 6 cups of water left to stew over night and then drank throughout today. (not felt anything different from it tbh)

1: 3eggs 2 toast

kcals 473 p 32.6 c 34.8 f 22.5 (6.3)

2: 200g sweet pot tin tuna light mayo sweet corn 50g Peanut butter

kcals 681 p 52.06 c 49.5 (14sugars) f 27.04

3: 200g sweet pot 250g ham 50g ham

kcals 661 p 65 c 47.5 (14sugars) f 24.5 (13sat)

4: 300g chicken 25g almonds 25g cashew nuts

kcals 1026.5 p 50.325 c 23.85 (2.2s) f 43.55 (7.3)

Totals

kcals 2842 p 199.9 c 155.65 (30sugars) f 117.59 (26.6)

Did light ab workout then 480 kcals burnt on bike with heart rate kept above 130 for 45mins

gives total of today kcals 2362.

I'm a little confused with my protein calculations. I have been using nutritional data.com. Does the way you cook chicken etc affect its protein content?

eg in oven http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/10046/2

protein = 16g per 100g chicken

but here when fried http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/702/2

protein = 33g per 100g chicken


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

How are you finding the grenade tabs liam? giving you a nice kick?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

To be honest I don't really feel any different. I tend to have them about 7:30 when I wake up, leave it an hourish before breakfast. I have been waking up earlier and feeling fresher but I this could just be down to getting a good sleeping pattern over the last month.

I can't say I have noticed any increase in temperature / sweating in the gym. I have been brewing 5 green tea bags in 6 mugs of water (all in one bigpan) and leaving over night, sipping that throughout the day. Not feeling any different from that either lol.

Tempted to increase my grenade intake to 2 tabs in the morning see if that makes a difference but i'm unsure as to whether this is wise? 1 grenade must be doing something even if I dont feel the effect? right...?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

This can't be right

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/poultry-products/10046/2

18g fat for 100g chicken,

18g carbs for 100g chicken

16g protein

comparing that to the nutritional data from tesco's chicken breast it seems massively off.

Gonna stop using that site i think


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Up to you mate you can try but I guess it's not going to make a HUGE difference in terms of fat loss.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday: 1 grenade tablet taken upon waking. 5 green tea bags in 6 cups of water (boiled in pan and left overnight) drank throughout day.

1: 3eggs 2 toast

kcals 455 p 30.5 c 34.8 f 21.6 (6)

2: 300g chicken 200g sweet pot small banana 50g Peanut butter

kcals 899.5 p 89.5 c 70.5 (25sugars) f 30.6

3: PWO shake 2 scoop protein

kcals 193 p 39.3 c 3 f 3.5

4: 250g mince wholemeal bagette sauce (weight watchers) onion mushroom pepeprs broccoli green beans

kcals 647 p 69.7 c 77.45 f 6.4 (2.25)

5: 250g mince onion mushroom peppers broccoli green beans 50g cheese

kcals 494 p 69.4 c 5.95 (3.25) f 21.4 (11)

Totals

kcals 2691.5 p 298.4 c 188.7 (38.7 sugars) f 85.5 (32.35saturates)

exercise = back workout + 45mins on bike keeping bpm above 130 for 45mins = 500kcals burnt

= 2191.5 kcals for the day + kcals etc from onion/mushroom/peppers/broccoli/green beans

Carbs higher today than previous days due to having a wholemeal bagette which had alot of carbs. Hasn't made the kcals too high though so i'm not worried.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Saturday: 1 grenade taken upon waking

1: 3 eggs 2 toast

kcals 473 p 32.6 c 34.8 f 22.5 (6.3)

2: 200g ham 200g sweet potatoe 50g cheese

kcals 625 p 58.4 c 45.9 (16.05) f 23.4 (14.3)

3: Mini cheat snack - protein bar

kcals 202 p 19 c 19.5 (1.75) f 5.14 (3.4)

4: 250g chicken 50g brown spagetti madras sauce (light) onions mushroom peppers

kcals 527 p 68.3 c 41.45 (8.8) f 10.35 (3.55)

5: 250g chicken madras sauce (light) onion mushroom peppers 25g almond 25g cashew

kcals 365 p62.05 c 10.2 (6.8) f 7.85 (3.05)

Totals:

kcals 2192 p 240.35 c 151.85 (33.4) f 60.24 (30.6)

This does not include nutrition from mushroom onion peppers / 2 pints diet coke / 25g almond 25cashew as forgot to calculate earlier and cba now!

No exercise today, day off. Back in Newcastle tomorrow. Boxing and possible bike cardio.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey mate, looking great in the avi. big difference from old pics, diet isnt perfect but its working for you so keep at it, as for your cardio, i wouldnt be taking away calories burnt on a treadmill etc from your cals eaten as it does not work like that. these machines only give a rough idea of what your burning, and also it is burning fat. its like me saying that im going to have a mars bar and then go on the treadmill till iv burnt the calories off. imo if your hitting a standing point weight loss wise tweak the diet abit.e.g no sauces etc, keep at it mate


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunday: 1grenade taken upon waking

1: 3 eggs 2 toast

2: 1 scoop protein 1 grenade tablet taken

3: 300g chicken 200g sweet potatoe sauce onion mushroom pepper

4: 250 mince 50g brown rice mushroom sauce

5: 250g mince sauce 50g cashew/almonds

Travelled back to newcastle and didn't have time to have a proper meal 2 before boxing so had a quick scoop of protein. It was the first day of having a grenade before training. Didn't feel much impact perhaps increased sweating.

Training - 2 hours boxing - high intensity circuit traning - pad work.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday: 1 grenade taken upon waking

1: 250g chicken 50g brown rice bag of mixed veg (type you microwave for 2mins from freezer)

2: 250g chicken 50g brown rice

3: 250g chicken 50g brown rice

4: 250g mince onion pepper 50g cheese dolmio sauce (roughly 100-150g)

Training will be shoulders + 45mins cardio =465kcals keeping bmp above 130 grenade tablet will be taken before

Starting from today I am doing to start taking 3 BCAA tablets pre and 3 BCAA tabs post training. I have had them for a while but not been using, figured I might as well make the most of them

Don't have a laptop at home atm so having to update this from library hense going into the future slightly, if i deviate i will edit tomorrow.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday 1 grenade tablet taken upon waking

1: 220g sweet pot tin tuna bag veg (microwave from frozen kind) light mayo

2: 250g chicken 50g brown rice 50g cashew/almonds

3: 250g chicken 50g brown rice 50g cashew/almonds

4: 250g mince onion peppers sauce 50g cheese tiny bit of spinage

Training - 1hour intense training (boxing)

grenade and 3 bcaa will be taken 45mins before training with 3 bcaa and a small apple eaten after. Training is about 3/4hours after meal 2.

2pints diet coke drank while waching footy.. what a game!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Wedesnday: 1 grenadte tab taken upon waking

1: 2 wholemeal toast 3 eggs

2: 250g chicken 50g brown rice 50g cashew/almonds

3: 2scoop protein pwo

4: 250g mince onion peppers sauce 50g brown spagetti 50g peanut butter

5: 250g mince onion peppers sauce 50g cheese

3 bcaa taken before and 3 after. grenade x 1 taken before workout

3/4 pints of diet coke as went to a friends 21st


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Day 10 of eating dieting today, went well, had a protein bar on day 5 when I had some serious cravings.

Today is cheat day, mentally i need it and physically it won't make much difference. I am visible looking the leanest i have ever seen myself and this is giving me so much motivation its unreal.

Cheat eating today will be totally relaxed, whatever i want, however much i want. For breakfast i had 3eggs 4 toast, two with putter, 4 protein bars, 1 cornetto then walking to uni a bag of bon bons and a freddo LOL.

gonna get lunch out the hit the pick n mix / choc nuts section in the market

Had a good cheat day ate loads and then went out and got very drunk with mates.. first night out in over a month

No training today


----------



## dimodame (Apr 24, 2009)

hello! ive been working out hard and i love the encouragement and suggestions on these bulletins...

so i just wanted to add one of my own.

Proto Whey protein powder is top notch stuff... ive been using this product for a while now, and what really turned me on to it are a number of factors that are uncomparable with any other protein mix on the market. low calories, sugar, fat content and low carbs!

the protein found in this product also is "hydrolyzed" which is the best kind of protein base. the protein is micro sized and the body easily absorbs it instead of wasting it!

anyways, check it out. the crunch power bars they make as well are great for weight loss. i have a few friends already hooked on this product, just wanted to pass on the good word... o, and it tastes greaaaaaat!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday day 11

Woke up and was hung over and so hungry. Had another cheat day, ate lots of sh1t drank stimulant drinks etc. Missed training. Felt bad but after night out drinking it was too hard to continue good eating.

Back on it today then

Saturday: 1 grenade upon waking

1: 4 scram eggs 2 wholemeal toast

2: 250g ham 50g brown rice 50g cashew/almods

3: 2 scoop protein shake

4: tin tuna 50g brown rice 50g cashew almond little mayo

5: 250g micne onion peppers 50g peanut butter

3 BCAA tabs n grenade be4 training and then 3 bcaa after

Trained chest today:

Bench

slight Incline dumbell press

slight incline flys

few sets for triceps overhead extension

45min xtrainer 450kcals bmp around 130

Strength is very low, embarrasingly so, not very motivated atm, can't wait to get eating properly again, hoping strength will shoot up and i'll see some gains instead of losing strength each week..


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunday: 1 grenade upon waking

3 eggs 2 toast

20mins jog with some sprints 2hour boxing training

250g mince onion peppers 50g spagetti 50g almond / cashew

tin tuna 50g spagetti 50g almond / cashew

50g peanut butter 2 scoop protein little milk / water (out of food)

3 BCAA and grenade before training and 3 BCAA after

in library all day feel dead


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday: 1 grenade upon waking

3 eggs 2 toast

250g mince 50g brown rice 50g cheese onion mushroom pepper sauce (light option 1/4 jar)

tin tuna 50g brown rice 50g almonds

PWO shake

250g mince 50g cheese onion peppers mushroom sauce (1/4 jar low fat option)

training - back

pull downs

dumbell rows

Low row machine

Bicep curls

45mins xtrainer bpm around 130 - about 450 kcals

3bcaa and 1 grenade before wrokout 3 bcaa after


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

keep it up mate, i had a cheat day my first in two weeks. was good ate pizza and chcolate. but i just felt soooooo guilty.

im cycling T5 mate lost a stone in a month, so i have a fear of putting it back on.

im not as clued up as many people are on here, but the thought of eating like 6 meals a day on a cut or diet confuses me! i couldnt eat 6 meals a day at all either i wouldnt have the time or i just couldnt fit it in my stomach!

anyway keep us updated!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday 1 grenade upon waking

1 3 eggs 2 toast

2 250g mince 50g brown rice onion mushroom pepper 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

Train

3 tin tuna 50g brown rice 75g cashew nuts extra light mayo

4 250g mince 50g cheese onion mushroom pepper 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

Training - 15mins light jog / 30mins ab work / 1 hour intense circuits

3 BCAA + 1 grenade 45mins before training 3 BCAA after

drinking lots of water today, sweated alot at boxing.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> keep it up mate, i had a cheat day my first in two weeks. was good ate pizza and chcolate. but i just felt soooooo guilty.
> 
> im cycling T5 mate lost a stone in a month, so i have a fear of putting it back on.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my cheat days generally involve eating alot more tan just a pizza and chocolate. I tend to go way over board. Eat whatever even if i don't really want it. Mentally that just because I am allowed to eat it i will, whether I want it or not, knowing tomorrow it'll be off limits.

I'm not sure about T5 i'm currently usign grenades and will stick with them for the time being.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Its still early but here is the plan for today (will edit in any changes)

Wednesday 1 grenade upon waking

1 3 eggs 2 toast

2 250g mince 50g brown rice onion mushroom pepper 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

3 2 scoop protein PWO (either here or after meal 4)

4 tin tuna 50g brown rice 50g cashew nuts light mayo

5 250g mince 50g cheese onion pepper mushroom 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

3bcaa before training and 3 after, 1 grenade before training

Training - Shoulders

Seated military press

seated dumbell press

Lateral raises

45mins xtrainer bpm around 130 kcals 450-500

Got my first law assignment back today, 78%, highest in my class and 10% off highest in the year (88%), pretty pleased with that, shows my hard work in the library is paying off!

Just finished in gym, in library printing off my lab report assignment.. thank **** thats finished. Trying to arrange meeting with my tutor for him to look over it and give me any pointers as i've still got a week and wanna 'nail' it.

About to walk home dreaming of my tuna rice and cashews


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Thursday: 1 grenade taken upon waking

walked to tesco got some food shopping first thing.. 10mins light cardio lol

1 3 eggs 2 toast 1/2 scoop protein (eggs were 'medium' looked small so added a lil protein)

2 250g mince 50g spagetti (some brown mainly white as only had little brown left) onion mushroom pepper 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

3 tin tuna 50g spagetti (same as above) 50g almonds

4 250g mince 50g cheese onion pepper mushroom 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

Training

45mins Xtrainer heart rate above 130bmp 450-500 kcals

3 bcaa + grenade before training 3 bcaa after

Will update any changes later


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Friday; 1 grenade upon waking

1 3eggs 2 toast 1/2 scoop protein (medium eggs again)

2 brown bagette sandwich from SU deli - chicken tikka with tomato lettice cucumber (had mince spagetti planned but went for this as a mini cheat)

3 250g mince onion pepper mushroom 50g spageti 1/4 jar 'healthy' dolmio sauce

5 tin tuna 50g spagetti 50g almonds light mayo

2 scoop protein PWO

6 250g mince onion peppers mushroom 1/4jar 'healthy' dolmio sauce 50g cheese

1 grenade and 3 bcaa before training 3 bcaa after

Today is the 7th day since last cheat and usually I would be eating whatever I wanted here. Plan was to diet straight through to Wednesday when it is the end of year work due and sports ball in the evening, this will include snacks + 3 course meal + wine + a night out on the ****. The following day I will be cheating as I will be hungover and not in the mood to eat well

edit: bought new laptop today to replace the one my housemate broke:angry:!! cost a fair old wack but hoping with the good specs it will last 4/5 years if i keep it in good nick. need some anti virus and other programs gonna have a look around.

Training

legs

leg press 2 warm up sets each 20 reps

3 working sets each 20 reps

lunges 1 wu set

3 working sets

smith calf raises off 1 20kg plate

1 wu 20reps

3 working x 20 reps

leg extension

1 wu

3 working x 20

45mins cardio

Felt abit bloated and sick in the gym today, trained about 90mins after my tuna meal but perhaps hadn't digested fully. Might also be the fact I had the bagette earlier meaning i had eaten more than i'm used to. (this seems unlikely as i was still hungry after etc)

Just had last meal and a shower, feel abit sick still so gonna get into bed and watch the 2nd part of band of brother which i've borrowed of a housemate. Currently dling autoCAD too so i can get on with that in the morning.. fking 5 hours left what a joke!

This is slowing becoming a journal but i'm finding it a helpful log for diet, keeping me strict but also a good release from the huge amount of stress i am feeling (for the first time) over my assignment and exams atm. really worrying me but i'm coping.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Saturday 1 grenade upon waking

3 eggs 1/2 scoop protein 2 brown toast

tin tuna 200g sweet pot sweet corn light mayo 50g walnuts

200g chicken 50g brown rice 1/2 jar madras sauce 50g cheese onions peppers mushroom

250g mince onion peppers mushroom 50g cheese 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce

had 2 little stick choc biscuit things nothing to worry about very little in them. drinking some green tea today while working. will update later.

grenade taken at 7:40

No training today, had planned to do 45mins cardio but due to coursework and just being invited to play poker at 9 i'm sacking it off. No big deal as i'm due a rest day anyway.

Feel wierdly guilty about diet today, mainly because of the madras sauce with the chicken lol... I only wanted to have 1/4 of the jar but my mate poured it all on when i was out the room so ended up having 1/2 each, this coupled with no training today makes me feel guilty...

Going to ask someone experienced to take a look over this thread as it has over 2 weeks of my diet now i think and it could do with some tweaking. I get about 120-180 carbs a day, i was thinking about consuming this is my first 2 meals and then protein fat meals after.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunday 1 grenade upon waking

1 green tea not long after

3 eggs 2 toast

3bcaa + 1 grenade 30mins before training

3 bcaa after training + 1 1/2 scoop protein (bloody protein split in bag!)

250g mince onion peppers mushroom 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce 50g brown rice 50g hazle nuts

200g sweet pot tin tuna sweet corn green beams light mayo 50g almonds

250g mince onion peppers mushroom 1/4 jar dolmio 'healty' sauce 50g cheese

Training was 5min jog, 400m quick jog, 100m jog 100m sprint 100m jog 100m sprint. up, down up big set of stairs in the park 5min jog. warmup over. 1hr 30mins boxing training


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Monday 1 grenade upon waking

3 eggs 2 toast

green tea

250g mince 1/4 jar dolmio 'healthy' sauce onion pepper mushroom 50g brown rice 50g walnuts about about 4 hazlenuts lol

PWO shake 2 scoop protein

220g sweet pot tin tuna sweet corn green beans 50g cheese light mayo

250g mince onion peppers mushroom 1/4 jar 'healthy' dolmio sauce 50g cheese

3 bcaa and grenade taken 45min before workout 3 bcaa straight after

Training: chest

Bench 2 warm up 4 working

Dumbell Bench slight incline 1 warmup 3 working

Dumbell bench flys slight incline 1 warmup 3 working

Tricep Pushdowns - whatever exercise i fancy

45mins cardio xtrainer bpm over 130 450-500kcals

good sesh today lifted some good weights. didnt feel tried or sweating after weights was wierd tbh.. very sweaty after the cardio tho!

Had planned to go watch the Hull game tonight but might sack that off as i've got alot of work to do and with a very busy day on wednesday / night out i won't be able to get much done then.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Liam said:


> Monday 1 grenade upon waking
> 
> 3 eggs 2 toast
> 
> ...


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tuesday 1 grenade upon waking

250g mince onion peppers mushroom 50g brown rice 50g almonds 1/4jar 'healthy' dolmio sauce

tin tuna 50g spagetti 50g walntus diet coke 1 strawberry soft sweet

train

3 eggs 2 brown toast 4 raw mushrooms 8ish berries

*1 freddo, 1 camamel freddo 1 bar nugar (spl) 1 medium galazy 4 slices toast with butter 1 drifter 1 curly wurley 1 fudge 2 protein bars *

3 bcaa before training

training 20mins abs followed by 1 hour intense boxing

3 bcaa after training


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Tomorrow and thursday are going to be 'cheat' days. I will eat whatever I want both days. Tomorrow night I have a presentation afternoon at work, finger food and free drink. Night time is the sports ball 3 course meal wine entertainment then heading to a club for a party

thursday day time will be cheating again to get over hang over, eating ALOT of watever i want

2 days cheating is not ideal i know just how its happening this week

Friday will see me on the diet again but perhaps carb cycling or only eating carbs in first 2 meals instead of first 3. Need suggestions on how to mix things up as i feel my weight loss from diet above, cardio and controlled kcals, has slowed alot. THANKS


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, cheated last night as cravings got too much. Have highlighted what I ate.

I feel stupid for the post above, I was planning on having today and tomorrow as a cheat day + heavy night drinking tonight. Did I honestly think this is acceptable during a diet phase? IDIOT, STOP KIDDING MYSELF!

I look at the threads on here like Jordon's and Con's and see the dedication they put it and struggle to match it, i am improving but not at there level yet.

I have decided to scrap tomorrows cheat. Today will be a cheat day as planned but will try and eat relatively clean. Big night out tonight, can't wait, I've stopped drinking regularly and this is one of them nights I allow myself to drink.

From tomorrow i'm going to mix things up diet wise, CARB CYCLING or just eating carbs in first two meals, not decided yet. I am worried mentally I will get too tired and for the next 3 weeks I have revision/assignments/exams I want to do well in so alot of mental energy required will keep an eye on that.

Todays proposed diet plan

2 toast 3 eggs

1 brown bread bagette from the deli at uni some form of chicken filling (tikka,coronation, chilli etc) these are lovely!

Finger food at presentation

3 course meal at sports ball

pizza after night out

Heavy drinking.

I have lost alot of weight since starting this diet and I look ALOT better however I do not look how I want. I have about 6 weeks until I start work when my diet will REALLY struggle to be clean so I want to be as lean as possible for this as i know during this 2 month period I will put some fat back on.

Going to look at some carb cycling articles now


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how to do this as my diet thus far has only included on average about 150-200 carbs per day anyway which is not that many.

Carb cycling plan:

Low Friday - Weights + cardio

Low Saturday - Football game or rest day

Cheat Sunday - Boxing training

Medium Monday - Weights + cardio

Low Tuesday - Cardio

Low Wednesday - Weights + cardio

Medium Thursday - Cardio

Low days carbs will be minimal, kept below 50.

Breakfast will include 3 slices brown toast providing about 48carbs, all other meals will be protein + fat easy on the sauces.

I know I should increase calories so with every meal I will eat 2 eggs.

example low meal day:

3brown toast 3 eggs

1 tin tuna 2 eggs 50g almonds

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 2 eggs 50g cheese or almonds/walnuts/hazlenuts

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 2 eggs 50g cheese

I will aim to cut out the dolmio 'healty' sauces although they only contain about 8g of carbs per meal. Need an alternative though to stop mince meals being so try.

Medium days carbs will be kept below 120. example diet below

2 brown toast 3 eggs 36g carbs

tin tuna 50g brown rice or spagetti 50g nuts sweet corn green veg 35g carbs

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 50g brown rice sweet corn green veg 35g carbs

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 50g cheese

106 carb total

High day

3 toast 3 eggs 48g carbs

tin tuna 80g brown rice or spagetti 50g nuts 50g carbs

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 80g brown rice 50g nuts or cheese 50g carbs

250g mince onion mushroom peppers 50g cheese

Monday wednesday friday PWO shake will be taken

thoughts?

will be allowed to cheat after 7 days but if i dont feel the craving will keep going until the craving gets me usually around day 9 or 10


----------



## Nicole5 (May 8, 2009)

thaxs for the valuable information give me


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi mate, your diet looks pretty good.

But you said that the weight loss is slowing down slightly? Have you considered knocking the wholemeal toast on the head in the morning and substituting it for oats mixed with some whey?

As I have a funny feeling this is the main thing holding you back from looking what you want to look like? As all bread(even wholemeal) has a tendancy to be quite stodgy?

And eating near a loaf of bread every week will take its toll with weight loss and holding fat/water.

And it is hard to get a tasty meal without a sauce. Have you tried splashing worcester sauce over your food with some herbs/spices etc? I use an extra virgin chilli olive oil with hot chilli seasoning mill. Hot food/spices really fires up the metabolism!

How are you getting along with the green tea? I consume 3 cold litres a day down to Cons advice.

I mix 5 pure green tea and 5 lemon flavoured green tea bag's together for an hour(no longer than that as it gets really bitter!) and then bottle it to chill overnight in the fridge, and consume throughout work and the gym and find it really refreshing change to water.

I have also found that I am really energised off it, but that really didn't take effect until the 2nd or 3rd week of drinking it. Just one day felt really hyper and didn't realise why, then remebered that Con said you get relly energised off it! And also my fat feels really loose and ready for mobilisation, weather this is down to the green tea or cutting out the bread I am not really sure? I think it could be a combination of the two though??

I personally can't wait to polish off my high carb protein bars so I can get on the Keto diet. As I have been playing with the keto foods and am finding it easy to maintain. I am basically on under 100 grams of carbs per day as it is, just need to cut out the protein bars, oats and banana's and I am good to go!

Keep up the good work anyway mate. :thumb:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Liam said:


> I'm not sure how to do this as my diet thus far has only included on average about 150-200 carbs per day anyway which is not that many.
> 
> Carb cycling plan:
> 
> ...


Bread needs to be cut out straight away mate. Oats all the way. 75g in the morning then no more carbs other than green veg on low days.

Peppers aren't a great cutting food generally either. Red and yellow peppers especially are higher GI than green. Same with sweet corn (also, consider whether the sweet corn is sweetened).

If you want to add mince without sauces, try home made burgers. 500g mince, 50g cheese, cracked black pepper and fresh green chillies rolled in to 4 patties - grill for 20 mins. Serve on a bed of lettuce and spinach.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry for not updating my diet and training last few days I am very busy with uni work.

93% in my CAD exam though which means I have allready passed the module without having to do the coursework  .

Bread has been dropped in the am replaced by 50g oats 1 scoop protein / 3 eggs

interesting points regarding peppers and sweetcorn high GI, once I have gone through what i have left will cut them out.

I have some tesco own tomato sauce with like 2g carbs per 100g to use with my mince now so that shouldn't make any significant difference.


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

Hiya mate, just read through your thread. Good read.

could i ask for your current stats (weight, bf etc) and current daily intake of calories?

Well done on the CAD mate, i did a Advanced AutoCAD module last year, the assignments were hell.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, not got the time to update this atm really cracking on with revision and last few assignments.

I am 6ft 3'' and last time I weighed myself first thing post toilet i was hovering over the 14stone mark.

I started at 15stone and since then have been eating roughly 2200kcals with 45mins cardio PWO + other intense cardio.

Last month or so feel light weight loss has stopped so I have started jogging in the am pre breakfast, just got back from 50mins, some jogging, walking, fast jogging

I have also stopped taking the grenades as either they were doing nothing for me or I simple developed a tolerance


----------

